# Anyone Drift there 300?



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I know they have weight issues, but does anyone drift there 300ZX. How do they match up verse a 240SX? Just wondering.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Pacman said:


> *I know they have weight issues, but does anyone drift there 300ZX. How do they match up verse a 240SX? Just wondering. *


I've seen a Option video and it did not do well against R34, FD, &S15. It's more of a GT class car.


----------

